# Chief Architect vs SolidBuilder



## Panzer5

*In case it got missed:*

*Can you transfer a floor plan from Solid Builder to Chief? *


----------



## ScipioAfricanus

You can save the SB plan as a DWG or a DXF then imopt it into Chief but you can not work with it as a 3D model if that is what you are going for.

You would have to rebuild it in Chief.

Andy.


----------



## Panzer5

Thanks. Be pretty cool if you could import a floor plan & just start working with it.

I've bought SB and am reading up on it.

Thanks again for the advice!


----------

